# DannyBoy Pics



## yeroc1982 (Nov 9, 2007)

This is a strain i have been growing for years. Very potent and lots of crystals but its not that high of a yeilder, i usually get about 1 oz per plant. I have recently got a new strain called K2 and i very excited to try it out. Anyone have any tips or info on growing K2 and wut i can expect?

Thanks


----------



## MypaT (Nov 18, 2007)

Gj!


----------



## tom-tom (Nov 18, 2007)

just buitfull lots of bud sites on thoes hope mine turn out like that,,and on tips for the k2 i dont no nothin about thoes but if u grow them like u grow thoes they will be some killer plants 2 ,,,lookin good


----------



## Rdrose (Nov 18, 2007)

Those buds look really nice, yeroc.  Don't know anything about K2, but someone on here does, I'm sure.


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 18, 2007)

Whatever you're doing, you're doing it right.  Looks real good.


----------



## sportcardiva (Nov 30, 2007)

those plants are looking really good


----------



## morrispk (Apr 5, 2008)

Looks pretty fine! i like i like


----------



## captainbh420 (Nov 12, 2008)

looks good man, i like it a LoooT


----------

